

Qt Creator 2.1.0 brings enhanced Qt Quick and mobile applications support - Tsiolkovsky
http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/03/01/qt-creator-2-1-0-released/

======
MrUnderhill
Most people I talk to seem to think QtCreator is only any good if you're
developing Qt applications. Not so! It's imho actually a marvellous IDE for
any C++ project. The debugger is allright, and the auto complete / code
navigation is excellent compared to all other C++ IDEs for Linux I've tried.
It's not exactly snappy on my box, but reasonable compared to what else is out
there.

~~~
sho_hn
For excellent C++ support in a Linux IDE you should have a look at KDevelop
4.x some time. Qt Creator reuses KDevelop's C++ parser, but doesn't quite go
as far on making use of it for semantic functionality as KDevelop does.

For example, it does excellent semantic syntax highlighting where the same
variable is drawn in the same color throughout - after using it for a while,
code in other editors looks pretty dead :-).

~~~
MrUnderhill
True enough, I'm not sure why I forget KDevelop. Possibly (and yes, my insides
ache when I'm being this superficial, but I can't help it) because it looks
ghastly.

~~~
sho_hn
They're both Qt apps, i.e. they pick up their looks from your active Qt style
engine and settings (aside from the fact that Qt Creator foregoes full system
integration in favor of using hardcoded backgrounds on some widgets, which
tends to be a frequently cited criticism against it actually).

~~~
Raphael_Amiard
Well the cold hard truth is that Qt Creator looked good on every system i used
it in (Windows XP/Seven, Gnome, KDE) while KDevelop looks quite bad/unpolished
on its only platform (KDE)

~~~
sho_hn
Well, for reference, here's a screenshot of the current KDevelop release on
the current KDE release with default settings for each, so people can make up
their own minds: <http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-
desktopud5039>

And FWIW, considering that KDE apps do work on and get shipped for Windows and
Mac OS X, that "only platform" is a pretty broad one. Actually I can't speak
to how complete the port of KDevelop's own application logic to those
platforms is as I haven't tried it there, but I certainly happily use apps
like Okular and Gwenview on Windows 7. Here are shots of that too, while we're
at it: <http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-windows> and <http://simplest-
image-hosting.net/png-0-capture24>

~~~
sho_hn
Here's a shot of Qt Creator for comparison, default settings as well:
<http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktophl5039>

That shows some of the issues I have with it - I don't like the custom
theming, especially given how inconsistently it's applied (still uses system
looks for scrollbars, the menu bar doesn't fit at all, etc.).

